# Cash is King



## ra5451 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi all
I was thinking of using cash for everything. I have a business and was wondering how to pay the house bills etc.....


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

ra5451 said:


> Hi all
> I was thinking of using cash for everything. I have a business and was wondering how to pay the house bills etc.....


I guess it depends on what you're trying to accomplish, your post is a little vague for me to offer any advice...

I live an almost cash only life, no CCs & no bank account, which means until recently with the advent of pre-paid cash cards there were a few things I couldn't do easily in our modern society, like rent a car

buying a house that way is nearly impossible, unless it's for sale by owner & you KNOW the owner  of course after the 1st one you then have collateral, but then you get into the financial morass I assume you wish to avoid


----------



## IrritatedWithUS (Jan 9, 2011)

The post is a bit vague.
If you don't want to be tracked, then use cash. 


I put 95% in precious metals the past 6 months. I've made more money sitting on my ass that way. If I want cash, i'll go to this local coin shop and the owner will always buy from me and I'll walk out with cash.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

ra5451 said:


> Hi all
> I was thinking of using cash for everything. I have a business and was wondering how to pay the house bills etc.....


I think it would be almost impossible to run a legal business using cash only.
If you have to pay bills you can be tracked, even if you use cash.
The places you pay cash will keep records and the IRS or other government 3 letter agency can get those records.


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

We only use cash. If we need to pay a bill by mail we buy a money order (cost between 65cents to 90cents) I am sure there are ways of tracking for every move we make, but I'm hoping I'm making it more difficult. As long as I'm not breaking the law, my life is none of their business.


----------

